# Mardi Gras in Australia



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Will be there


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Long live Mardi Grass!!!


----------



## Chrisy68 (Apr 26, 2012)

It is really a great event, great atmosphere in the crowd, love that all the politician, public servants lobbies take part in the celebration of equals right. A shame it rained that much in 2012 edition


----------

